# For King & Country - Hour Of Darkness



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

> *For King & Country
> EPISODE TWO:  HOUR OF DARKNESS: Canadians in Hong Kong: 1941*
> 
> With its ultra-modern skyscrapers and crowded streets, Hong Kong is a city aimed at the future. However, scattered amidst its hills and forests, Norm Christie unearths pillboxes, bunkers, and shell fragments – the detritus of a desperate past: the battle for Hong Kong.
> ...



[LIVELEAK]874_1190022662[/LIVELEAK]
[LIVELEAK]daf_1190021824[/LIVELEAK]
[LIVELEAK]370_1190020823[/LIVELEAK]
[LIVELEAK]153_1190018225[/LIVELEAK]
[LIVELEAK]44f_1190016828[/LIVELEAK]
[LIVELEAK]dac_1190015484[/LIVELEAK]

This is just one episode in the series of For King and Country documentaries.
http://www.breakthroughfilms.com/distribution_catalogue_show_microsite_default.asp?sid=49&pid=44


----------

